# Bushhogging safety gear?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Without feeling like a mechanized steel robot caught in a battle arena, what general safety gear do you all recommend when hoggin? Please share your gear and your stories if at all possible.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Besides the chains and flaps you can add to your brush hog the most important bit of safety gear is *common sense* Be aware of your equipment and your surroundings. Be ever vigilant as to what is in front of your tractor and mower and also, what is on the side of you (where you'll be mowing on the next pass). Be costantly aware of how your equipment is operating utilizing all your senses.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Steel toe boots, face shield and safety glasses. Gloves and hearing protection, 

Bare minimum I would recommend.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

face shield? Like one for using with chainsaw? Still waiting on those protective belts for my hog, Jody ---  -- 

Argee, you are absolutely correct. I am totally aware and very cautious when on my tractor. I constantly look ahead, around and stay on top of what is going on around me (whether it be animals, stumps, logs, toys, etc) ---- You cannot drift (at least not on my active property) --- amazing. 

Andy


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Exactly like that, or an impact resistant polycarbonate. I use the latter that I get from work for using grinding wheels. Really saved me when I got hit in the face.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*You never answered*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *face shield? Like one for using with chainsaw? Still waiting on those protective belts for my hog, Jody ---  --
> 
> 
> ...


I have some here 10 or 15' about 15" wide 3ply 450 3/16 by 1/16 rubber covers about you can have and if you want more just tell me and i can get you all you want.
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So how much stuff DOES a brushhog throw? I have never used one before, am I going to be suprised? Being it is behind me, should I plan to get wacked in the back every few secounds?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*The trick is*

Don't hit big rock,wire ,tree stumps too big for your hog,the kids bycycles.You get the picture? If you only cut brush it is relitively safe,but you are swinging a massive chopper and it can and will throw things. Most of the time directly at your expensive rear tires.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, my tires are old so it would not be the end of the world, and the aera seems pretty clear, so maybe I will be fine. I will dress for it though.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What I have learned from my N specifically --- no live PTO --- you got the hydraulics pumping to raise your hog, the blades are a spinning --- so watch out. (170+ MPH) Be very careful and if you have never hogged an area before walk it out and make certain that you know the obstacles and/or any permanent obstructions (stumps, large root systems, logs, rocky areas, old metal debris, etc) --- I have hogged for YEARS and YEARS and I have never had anything tossed at my tires nor punctured any of them, ever. How often will it throw? Really only throws if you run over large logs, debris etc --- but be careful at all times! It can chunk stuff at very high speeds VERY FAR -- Keep EVERYONE AWAY AND FAR BACK! Of course I cut on land that I am familiar with its content and where the "goodies lie" ---- Believe me, you will manage to hit stuff and scare yourself silly and few times! mg: DUCK! 

Plenty of N experts will tell you that 2nd gear is the weakest gear and should be avoided, I personally usually keep it in 1st (strongest gear) and while slow on ground speed it will help you by keeping the pace smooth and afford you plenty of time to prepare --- Keep your foot near the clutch --- (as it will disengage the PTO drive and stop the tractor) --- Remember if you EVER GET OFF OF THE TRACTOR ---- DISENGAGE THE PTO IMMEDIATELY BEFORE YOU GET OFF --- DOUBLE TRIPLE QUAD CHECK THE TRANNY IS IN NEUTRAL --- SHUT OFF THE TRACTOR --- Good thing is that this tractor will not start in gear only N --- so that helps!

Remember dont pull anything from above the drawbar height of the tractor --- this tractors are fabulous machines and more Ns were built than any other tractor (over 524,000+), wide tire base, key start, and very easy to work on and dependable. Wear your safety glasses, work gloves and some good boots ---- Have fun, stay alert and make sure you tell someone (if possible) where you are cutting and to check on you periodically. It is a blast and I will keep this N forever, regardless of how old it gets. 

Good luck my friend. Ask me any questions.
Andy


:thumbsup:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I was in love with my N*

Andy,
Kind of sorry I sold it,but at the time I needed a bigger machine.I bought a Ford 5000.A couple of years later I needed a second tractor,so I could avoid switching implements all the time.Well 8 tractors later and I still have not replaced the N.Maybe someday if the right one comes along.
BY the way hogging with my 4600 JD 4x4 compact is like driving a lexis.Hogging with an N is like driving a Yugo,Both will get you there,but.............


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I shutter when you compare one of the finest and most dependable simple farm tractors made to a Yugo!!! mg: 
The Ns are what they are --- not fabulous new tractors or powerful earth movers, but they are simple and tank-built tractors that can do a great deal of tasks with remarkable ease and control. I am not a total N-ONLY enthusiast, I like the Powermasters, 800/900s, 5000s, 6500-6600 --- etc ---- 

I like my N and I will keep it and its original manuals, toolkit with tools etc in my family as long as possible. Please no more Yugo talk please --- or you might be sent to YugoDisney soon!   
J/K

Thanks, slippy

Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

OHhhhh watch it Slipshod, another slip of the keys and you get a free trip to Mickeys favorite place:stupid: :ditto:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the tips Andy. One of the reasons I am waiting till now to do the brushcutting. Will everything died back, I can get a real good look at whats there for the first cutting. Can't see anything in the summer with full growth.


BTW I would put the N kind of like an old Ford model A. Advanced? No. Put together well, to do a job? Yup. Is it a brand new crown vic? nope, but some people like the more simple stuff.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*no dig intended*

You missed my point.I loved my 8N ,but if ease and speed are a priority then an 8N is not the answer.I also love technology and the tractor manufacturers have progressed eons since building the 8N.
After all it is an antique,and now many ancient tools are still out there getting it done as well as any old tractor still can?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: no dig intended*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *You missed my point.I loved my 8N ,but if ease and speed are a priority then an 8N is not the answer.I also love technology and the tractor manufacturers have progressed eons since building the 8N.
> After all it is an antique,and now many ancient tools are still out there getting it done as well as any old tractor still can? *


Nice recovery slipshod! I'd rate it about an 8.5.
:grapevine :grapevine :grapevine


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: no dig intended*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *You missed my point.I loved my 8N ,but if ease and speed are a priority then an 8N is not the answer.I also love technology and the tractor manufacturers have progressed eons since building the 8N.
> After all it is an antique,and now many ancient tools are still out there getting it done as well as any old tractor still can? *


No offense taken!!!! Just poking at you ig: 

I would give it 8.0, Argee! 



Andyedro:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

To EuroDisney with your Yugo comments!!! Next thing you know someone willl get off a Le Car blast.

I actually saw a Le Car last week at a car show in showroom condition. Kinda funny that someone actually took car of one of those things.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Here it is ---*

Your LE CAR, leo

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/lecar.jpg></center> 

1st prize for 10,000th poster.    

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I like the Yugo better
Jody


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

French Cars??? Le Puke!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I had a few buddies who had these piece of craps. We used to move them with four guys picking them up and moving them across the parking lot. We even moved one into our high schools gym one time. It was actually really funny. 

Everyone knew it was us, but we didn't get in trouble for it. Amazingly.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Another wild thread tangent --- from bushhogging safety gear to Le Cars, Yugos and moving a car across a parking lot in the HS gym --- Wow, some threads go PSYCHO! Cool! eace: 

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Here it is ---*



> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Your LE CAR, leo
> 
> <
> ...


I REALY don't want to win the prize now. YUCK


----------

